# Elektronikas pamati >  Kā pārbaudīt kondensatorus un tranzistorus?

## NEspecialists

Par tranzistoriem man neliela skaidrība ir - multimetram tur ieejeas n-p-n un p-n-p tipa tranzistoriem, laikam jāsasprauž iekšā E,C,B pie atbilstošā tipa un parādīs kaut kādu skaitli. Kas tas ir par skaitli? Un ko rādīs, ja tranzistors ir beigts? Un vai drīkst trnzistoru atstāt shēmā, nelodējot to ārā, lai mērītu viņu ar multimetru?
 Par kondensatoriem - kā tos var pārbaudīt vai viņi strādā un ir labā stāvoklī?  Un vai to arī var izdarīt, atstājot tos shēmā bez ārā lodēšanas?

----------


## Mairis

Kondensatorus var meeriit ar multimetru, tur kur ir uzziimeets taisngriezis!
Ja vins ir vesels, tad cipari kaaps un peectam pazudiis! Ar sho metodi var paarbaudiit tikai vai ir vesels, bet neko vairaak!
Ja grib meeriit kapacitaati, tad vajag sherpaaku multimetru!

Tranzistorus var paarbaudiit taapat! Vienu vadu pieleik pie videejaas kaajas, otru pie Emitera utt. Ja raada 000 vai piikst (Ja ir maza pretestiiba) tad ir beigts, ja raada vairaak, tad ir vesels!

----------


## Mairis

Ar to metodi var paarbaudiit tikai vai straadaa, bet nevar pateikt kaadaa staavokli ir detalas!

----------


## dmd

par tranzistoru testeri.
vismaz manam "muļķikam" (kautkāds UT30F ķīniešu brīnums) viņš rāda pārvades koificientu, pastiprinājumu, gainu, kā nu kurš to sauc.
"uzceptiem" tranzistoriem bieži vien šie skaitļi "peld" un praksē lielākoties tādi traņi nestrādā. (kautgan pretestības mērījumi rāda, ka tranis ir ejoš - abas pn pārejas uzvedas adekvāti)

man gan zināja stāstīt, ja lielas jaudas traņiem viņš nedarbojoties, bet man nekad nav nācies saskarties ar tiem (pastiprinātāju histērija man ir pagājusi secen, vien lēnām briest doma par lampinieku  :: )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Par tranzistoriem man neliela skaidrība ir - multimetram tur ieejeas n-p-n un p-n-p tipa tranzistoriem, laikam jāsasprauž iekšā E,C,B pie atbilstošā tipa un parādīs kaut kādu skaitli. Kas tas ir par skaitli? Un ko rādīs, ja tranzistors ir beigts? Un vai drīkst trnzistoru atstāt shēmā, nelodējot to ārā, lai mērītu viņu ar multimetru?
>  Par kondensatoriem - kā tos var pārbaudīt vai viņi strādā un ir labā stāvoklī?  Un vai to arī var izdarīt, atstājot tos shēmā bez ārā lodēšanas?


 Tranzistorus man viens specs iemācīja pārbaudīt, ar parasto testeri.... testeri pārslēdz uz diodes simbolu ( vairumam tāds ir ) un testera vadus pieliek pie bāzes un kolektora ,un pēc tam pie bāzes un emitra ja tranzistors vesals, tad tur rādīs kādi 600 - 700 dažreiz pat 1050, bet tad jāsāk domāt, tas silīcija tranzistoriem. Germānija tranzistoriem tas būs 100 - 300, beigti tranzistori rāda 0 vai neko nerāda. elektrolītiskos kondesatorus pārbaud līdzīgi... lielas kapacitātes lēnām uzlādējās un testeris uzrāda augošu ciparu ( rādijumi palielinās ) mazas kapacitātes neko nerāda, tad tās ir vesalas
NPN pranzistoriem testera + vads jāliek pie bāzes, bet PNP tranzistoriem - vads pie bāzes

----------


## NEspecialists

Man dazas neskaidrības radās. 1) Ja, piemēram, tranzistoram emiters-bāze rāda 384, bet bāze-kolektors 108, tad viņš ir labs, ja?
2) Ja tranzistoram kolektors - bāze rāda, piemēram, 1050, bet bāze - emiters visu laiku svārstās (234; 567; 1090; 346 utt. utjp.) tad tranzistors ir kaput?
3) Kur beidzas tās mazās kapacitātes un sākas lielās kapacitātes kondensatori? Kaut vai tā aptuveni?

----------


## Didzis

Da pilnīgi pie kājas cik omus rāda tranzistora pāreja. Baudot traņus ar multimetru var nijūgties. Da nevienam nav vajadzīgi tie precīzie mērijumi. Tranzistorus bauda ar visparastāko analogo testeri, ķipa TL4. No bāzes uz kolektoru un emiteru pāreja vienā virzienā uz kiloomiem rāda, bet otrā nerāda. Starp kolektoru un emiteru nerāda neko. Tā ir lielākajai daļai tranzistoru, izņemot specializētus, kuriem paralēli kolektora emitera pārejai stāv diode. Lai vēl precīzāk pārbaudītu trani, tam starp kolektoru un emiteru pieslēdz testeri, ar vienu pirkstu pieskarās vienam testera taustam, bet ar otru bāzes izvadam. Ja tranis sāk atvērties(samazinās kolektora emitera pārejas pretestība), tad tranis simts pumktu vesala(nereizi ar šadu metodi nēsmu kļūdijies). Kuru testera galu likt pie emitera, bet kuru pie kolektora var protams izštukot pēc tranzistora tipa, bet es priekš tā esmu par slinku un vienmēr to nosaku ar "zinārnisko bakstīšanas metodi". Pamaina testera galus vietām ,taustu pie kura liek pirkstu vietām un viss uzreiz skaidrs.  Nav par skādi, pie šis metodes, pirkstus nedaudz saslapināt, lai tiem labāks kontakts. Elektrolītiskos kondensātorus var baudīt ar salīdzināšanas metodi. Paņem tādas pašas kapacitātes pilnīgi vesalu kondensātoru un salīdzina, kā lēkā testera šautriņa pie pārbaudāmā un vesalā kondensātora. Abos gadījumos šautriņai ir jākustās līdzīgi. Aizmirstei ar digitālo multimetru baudīt tranzistorus un kondensātorus. Šim darbam der tikai parastais analogais testeri!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mairis

> Par tranzistoriem man neliela skaidrība ir - multimetram tur ieejeas n-p-n un p-n-p tipa tranzistoriem, laikam jāsasprauž iekšā E,C,B pie atbilstošā tipa un parādīs kaut kādu skaitli. Kas tas ir par skaitli? Un ko rādīs, ja tranzistors ir beigts? Un vai drīkst trnzistoru atstāt shēmā, nelodējot to ārā, lai mērītu viņu ar multimetru?
>  Par kondensatoriem - kā tos var pārbaudīt vai viņi strādā un ir labā stāvoklī?  Un vai to arī var izdarīt, atstājot tos shēmā bez ārā lodēšanas?
> 
> 
>  Tranzistorus man viens specs iemācīja pārbaudīt, ar parasto testeri.... testeri pārslēdz uz diodes simbolu ( vairumam tāds ir ) un testera vadus pieliek pie bāzes un kolektora ,un pēc tam pie bāzes un emitra ja tranzistors vesals, tad tur rādīs kādi 600 - 700 dažreiz pat 1050, bet tad jāsāk domāt, tas silīcija tranzistoriem. Germānija tranzistoriem tas būs 100 - 300, beigti tranzistori rāda 0 vai neko nerāda. elektrolītiskos kondesatorus pārbaud līdzīgi... lielas kapacitātes lēnām uzlādējās un testeris uzrāda augošu ciparu ( rādijumi palielinās ) mazas kapacitātes neko nerāda, tad tās ir vesalas
> NPN pranzistoriem testera + vads jāliek pie bāzes, bet PNP tranzistoriem - vads pie bāzes


 
vai tik es jau to neuzrakstiiju???

----------

